# my mandrake root



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment Image.PDF


Here is my first mandrake root and first posting for a prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, he's adorable - and he looks very surprised


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All I'm getting is code..no pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Deb, do you have Adobe Reader (free program) on your computer? You'll need that to see the PDF.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, he's so cute! In a naked ghoul sort of way.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you all. I think I am going to make one life size.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

He is great! Post pix of the big one plz.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I think he's shocked that you posted naked pics of him on the web. At least you had the forethought to blur all the naughty bits. Wouldn't want to be accused of mandrake root pornography.

I'm doing well. I managed to get pornography in two posts on the same day.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool looking little guy, I like him.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Super M root. A life size one will really be something.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool prop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey I like him a lot!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love him! I can tell I am changing....every day....props that would terrify other people just seem cute and charming to me now....I think I've 'turned'.......:zombie:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the look on his face. Good job on this.


----------

